# "Jesus of the Scars"



## jwithnell (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm wondering if any of you are familiar with this poem: Jesus of the Scars:

http://learningyesican.blogspot.com/2013/09/our-pastor-read-astonishing-poem-this.html

I had never heard of it or its author. What is the "Free Church" of England? Are you familiar with Edward Shillito? I just can't believe I never heard this before.

*Edited* This isn't so long, so I probably should just quote it here.



> A poem by Edward Shillito (1872-1948)
> 
> A Free Church minister in England during World War I:
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilA (Sep 2, 2013)

He was a Congregational Minister. A search under Google Books will reveal a number of books authored or edited by him.

Although born in Yorkshire he appears to have ministered in Kent, Sussex and London.

He was on the staff of The Christian Century, established in 1884 in Des Moines, Iowa published by and for members of the Disciples of Christ denomination and wrote a regular “British Table Talk” feature.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you! I had seen some theological works, but wasn't sure if it was the same individual. Thank you! He is an accomplished poet, finer even than many preserved as having produced fine literature.


----------

